
Ask HN: Is there a pragmatic list of AI technologies? - throwaway2016a
I learned from another Ask HN post what NER is (Named Entity Recognition) and immediately thought of ways I can apply it to project of mine.<p>But not being in the space I don&#x27;t know what all these acronyms are or even what to search for.<p>Some problems I have may already be solved by AI but I don&#x27;t know where to start. And I&#x27;m sure I&#x27;m not alone.<p>Is there a resource out there that lists AI technologies &#x2F; categories &#x2F; algorithms &#x2F; etc and what their use cases are?
======
sharemywin
Here's the most popular:

[http://www.kdnuggets.com/2016/08/10-algorithms-machine-
learn...](http://www.kdnuggets.com/2016/08/10-algorithms-machine-learning-
engineers.html)

